# Only 799 for the new Apple Ultra adventure watch...



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

well it looks pretty cool.

I will get started on those extreme sports in just a minute...


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Digging the Adventure band.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

I’m most excited about the dive computer functions. Made a thread about that in the dive forum at the same time you posted this.

With its battery life and other features, this watch seems to be what I was hoping the G-Shock Move would be.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Yea that feature is pretty cool. Always nice to have multiple backups... it looked a lot nicer than in the MacRumors leak.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

Infringer said:


> Yea that feature is pretty cool. Always nice to have multiple backups... it looked a lot nicer than in the MacRumors leak.


Can’t really blame them (also it wasn’t theirs); it was someone doing a render of the CAD file of the watch. Does show how big of a difference materials can make to a watch’s look!

I’m not sure which strap to go for, if I order.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

I am a huge orange fan so easy choice for me.


----------



## Pstef123 (Mar 11, 2017)

As with any watch purchase…

Do I need this watch? No. 
Do I want this watch? Yes.
Did I order this watch? Yes.


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

This is interesting. I went away from Apple due the interface being touchscreen for everything. Sucks with sweaty hands, rain on the crystal messes with it functioning, battery life sucked, etc. Went to Garmin for the physical buttons, better battery, larger screen, so much better in use. Apple Watch = lifestyle watch with sports features / Garmin = Sports / GPS watch with some lifestyle features. 

However this is intriguing with longer battery life and physical buttons, larger size. I wonder if you can turn off the touch screen while in an activity. Hmmm...curious to learn more about this.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

I like that they are back to Titanium again. My Apple Watch just sits on its charger at the moment unless I am going out. I usually order it without the cell portion but that does not look like a choice on this one. 

I had really hoped to have more medical diagnostics in this release but blood sugar may be a bit further out. I also hope the watch does not call 911 when I am on a road race course like the corvette is prone to do when you push the Gs and calling onStar.


----------



## breakz (Mar 22, 2016)

one1speed said:


> However this is intriguing with longer battery life and physical buttons, larger size. I wonder if you can turn off the touch screen while in an activity. Hmmm...curious to learn more about this.


To turn off my Apple Watch's touch display during workouts, I turn on the Water Lock. It's the water drop icon in the Control Center, and it can only be unlocked by spinning the crown several rotations.


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

breakz said:


> To turn off my Apple Watch's touch display during workouts, I turn on the Water Lock. It's the water drop icon in the Control Center, and it can only be unlocked by spinning the crown several rotations.


Ah, thanks for this. I got rid of mine some time ago, but am glad to know this is possible, as my wife still has hers.

Cheers.


----------



## Phlyers13 (8 mo ago)

Wow, they finally put out a new watch with some actual upgrades. The video on their site makes me want to buy one even though I don't dive, surf, climb mountains or run.


----------



## Cycle (7 mo ago)

I've never been attracted to the Apple Watch, but this one looks very cool.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Loks interesting but too sedentary to have a need for it.


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

breakz said:


> To turn off my Apple Watch's touch display during workouts, I turn on the Water Lock. It's the water drop icon in the Control Center, and it can only be unlocked by spinning the crown several rotations.


Though with watchOS 9, to release water lock you press and hold the crown. Not only is that an easier gesture, but it frees up crown rotation to vertically scroll the workout screens.


----------



## FBtan (Oct 14, 2021)

I'd like to explore the "Only 799" part of the post's title. Not sure if it was intended to come off as sarcasm but I could reasonably say $799 isn't too much of an overreach if they market against other "adventure" watches. The likes of Rolex's Explorer, Omega's Aqua Terra, and basically all Sinns come to mind. I understand that it's not anywhere near a 1:1 comparison in terms of the product but just something that I thought.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

FBtan said:


> I'd like to explore the "Only 799" part of the post's title. Not sure if it was intended to come off as sarcasm but I could reasonably say $799 isn't too much of an overreach if they market against other "adventure" watches. The likes of Rolex's Explorer, Omega's Aqua Terra, and basically all Sinns come to mind. I understand that it's not anywhere near a 1:1 comparison in terms of the product but just something that I thought.


I actually was chatting with a friend when watching the Apple product announcements. I was betting $999 my buddy was shooting for $1200. So $799 was quite a bit less than we both thought a higher end Apple product was going to sell for, especially seeing what the ceramic watches were selling for in the early days…


----------



## deoreo (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks very cool. Don't need to replace my current Apple watch, but I'd wear this.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually the price on the European market is 999 EUR, so about $1000. As per the rumors


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Phlyers13 said:


> Wow, they finally put out a new watch with some actual upgrades. The video on their site makes me want to buy one even though I don't dive, surf, climb mountains or run.


But do you track your ovulation?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FBtan said:


> I'd like to explore the "Only 799" part of the post's title. Not sure if it was intended to come off as sarcasm but I could reasonably say $799 isn't too much of an overreach if they market against other "adventure" watches. The likes of Rolex's Explorer, Omega's Aqua Terra, and basically all Sinns come to mind. I understand that it's not anywhere near a 1:1 comparison in terms of the product but just something that I thought.


OTOH, if you can replace your mountaineering GPS watch and dive computer with one AW Ultra, then the price makes more sense.


----------



## Phlyers13 (8 mo ago)

JTK Awesome said:


> But do you track your ovulation?


I dont need a watch to tell me when I’m bloated and tender!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Phlyers13 said:


> I dont need a watch to tell me when I’m bloated and tender!


Tell that to Apple. During their live event yesterday they made this sound like the greatest new feature since the first aWatch was introduced.


----------



## Phlyers13 (8 mo ago)

JTK Awesome said:


> Tell that to Apple. During their live event yesterday they made this sound like the greatest new feature since the first aWatch was introduced.


I can see all the law suits now from unexpected pregnancies due to the faulty rhythm method app. You’re going to have kids named Ultra and iPulledout.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Phlyers13 said:


> I can see all the law suits now from unexpected pregnancies due to the faulty rhythm method app. You’re going to have kids named Ultra and iPulledout.


Who tf uses the rhythm method as birth control anymore?

Well, I suppose as sex ed keeps getting pulled out of schools, it's possible...


----------



## Phlyers13 (8 mo ago)

BarracksSi said:


> Who tf uses the rhythm method as birth control anymore?
> 
> Well, I suppose as sex ed keeps getting pulled out of schools, it's possible...


The classics never go out of style


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

utzelu said:


> Actually the price on the European market is 999 EUR, so about $1000. As per the rumors


So why is that?

Is it that they have to put VAT in the price or is it 1K plus VAT?

(edit) I understand the currency valuation issues and the euro being about equal with the dollar and a dollar buying .87 pence in the UK. So I assume that is some of it but…. Is VAT rolled into the price?


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Infringer said:


> So why is that?
> 
> Is it that they have to put VAT in the price or is it 1K plus VAT?
> 
> (edit) I understand the currency valuation issues and the euro being about equal with the dollar and a dollar buying .87 pence in the UK. So I assume that is some of it but…. Is VAT rolled into the price?


Apples price in US is $799, before taxes. That's 700 EUR on the current conversion rate. On top of that there's customs duties (because it's coming from outside EU) and VAT (which is added to the base price + customs).


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

utzelu said:


> Apples price in US is $799, before taxes. That's 700 EUR on the current conversion rate. On top of that there's customs duties (because it's coming from outside EU) and VAT (which is added to the base price + customs).


So is that 1000 dollar price inclusive of customs duties and VAT? Or does Apple charge 1000 plus that?


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

Infringer said:


> well it looks pretty cool.
> 
> I will get started on those extreme sports in just a minute...


Screaming deal…it does everything!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm trying to convince myself that my AppleWatch 6 is going to need a battery soon. I can get 120.00 on a trade in with my Apple 6 but I wouldn't get the watch until the end of October.
Still considering it......new automatic or new Ultra????


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ceebee said:


> I'm trying to convince myself that my AppleWatch 6 is going to need a battery soon. I can get 120.00 on a trade in with my Apple 6 but I wouldn't get the watch until the end of October.
> Still considering it......new automatic or new Ultra????


I’d wait until you can try an Ultra in person. The trade-in value for your AW6 is already at the same value it’ll be later (AFAIK; trade-ins seem to adjust when new hardware is announced).


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> I’d wait until you can try an Ultra in person. The trade-in value for your AW6 is already at the same value it’ll be later (AFAIK; trade-ins seem to adjust when new hardware is announced).


Yes, I should try it on 1st. Perhaps a Christmas present. I can wait 3 months. 👍


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Infringer said:


> So is that 1000 dollar price inclusive of customs duties and VAT? Or does Apple charge 1000 plus that?


1000 including all taxes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

utzelu said:


> 1000 including all taxes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for clearing that up. The $799 price in the states excludes taxes. Which in my state are only 6% so $846. I think VAT far exceeds that (20% yikes). Not sure about where it is considered an import from, US or China…


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

The Ultra has brought me back to Apple - I have used Apple products since the early 90's - I programed for an Apple developer, so I got free gear all the time - but wanted to try something new and went with Android for a while.

I am especially interested in the diving functions, but the EN13319 rating is good to 40 meters. Yes, it is at the outer limit for recreational diving, but there are two wrecks I dive in the Keys that are close to that. I really never trust any gear at the edge of its rating. It will be interesting - Oceanic has already produced a dive computer app for the Ultra, so we'll see.

Still, I already ordered one so the damage is done 

(First Apple Watch dive computer app announced - DIVE Magazine )


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I may check it out in the store.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

If the Ultra is as tough as they say it is, it is more than the Polar Grit, Garmin Instinct and around the price of an entry level Fenix. When you start upgrading the Fenix the price surpasses the Ultra. The Ultra is loaded with so many more features and the Garmin has the battery life so we still don’t have the quintessential tough smart watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Revisiting this --


ceebee said:


> I'm trying to convince myself that my AppleWatch 6 is going to need a battery soon. I can get 120.00 on a trade in with my Apple 6 but I wouldn't get the watch until the end of October.
> Still considering it......new automatic or new Ultra????


Hey, @ceebee , is your AW6 still worth $120 for trade-in? Or was I wrong when I said this? --


BarracksSi said:


> I’d wait until you can try an Ultra in person. The trade-in value for your AW6 is already at the same value it’ll be later (AFAIK; trade-ins seem to adjust when new hardware is announced).


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Revisiting this --
> 
> Hey, @ceebee , is your AW6 still worth $120 for trade-in? Or was I wrong when I said this? --


I have not checked recently. Still holding on to the AW6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

